# Owning your Nembutal



## tekunda (Apr 21, 2013)

Just few days back i got my stuff of N delivered to me. Obviously i had to loose out money to some scams that i fell for but all is well that ends well.
I ought to tell you friends i am suicidal in thoughts but not the kind who would rush into things just for the sake of it. The power of owning N surely does help a great deal because you know you can end this pain,agony of life ,any time that you wish to. Whilst it helps to enjoy life to the fullest amidst taking risks that you would have never taken ,do things that once we only dreamt of. 
I suppose the power to choose ones own end is the most underrated power in the universe! what do you think guys?

[ I HAD POSTED THIS UNDER A DIFFERENT SECTION OF THE FORUM ]


----------



## tekunda (Apr 21, 2013)

*source*

I got many messages asking me about the source, well i got Nembutal delivered from unique chemicals they are listed on PPH and FaceBook as well.


----------

